# Spots on Bully Stick



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

So I definitely need advice on this one because I have never seen this before. In the middle of my bag of bully sticks there's white spots on the top of one. Even though they are all "hand inspected" whose to say that the employees are even complying, lol.

Has anyone seen this before? Kind of skeptical looking at it considering what a bully stick is...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Never seen that and it looks gross... I would put it in the trash.


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Never seen that and it looks gross... I would put it in the trash.


There like... tiny raised dots, why? Kind of funny because this was the free bag the company sent me for Jasmin's birthday.


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah, no good. I've seen them go dry but none have spots.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Remember to keep your bully sticks frozen/refrigerated. Some companies include a care sheet, but when you you buy small amounts you may not get a care sheet.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ya know, it is a natural product - that looks like it had some hair there or something.
I once got bullies from a different animal, I forget which one, something large and hooven, and I almost fainted when I saw the things - it was like they had spikes on them - reminded me of one of those round hairbrushes with the plastic bristols - only spikey! 
Well it being a lethal weapon was not included in the product description, and fortunately petfood direct let me throw them out and refunded my money.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Remember to keep your bully sticks frozen/refrigerated. Some companies include a care sheet, but when you you buy small amounts you may not get a care sheet.



It doesn't really matter if you refrigerate them if they haven't been refrigerated at any point prior to you buying them. They're shipped in boxes to stores as part of a normal order, no cooling, and are stored in store at room temperature. Maybe if you have a dog that chews it part way it wouldn't hurt to keep it in the fridge afterwards, but I can pretty much guarantee that any bully stick you buy in store hasn't seen a fridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

